# Hello, I'm 40 and on day 8 of 2ww, question on preg testing please



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive been reading this website for quite a few weeks and have found it very intersting and useful but I'm struggling to understand some aspects of impact the drugs/hormones have on you when its time to do the pregnancy test please
Basically, I've been through ivf/icsi. had EC on Wednesday 18th Jan and ET on Friday 20th Jan and supposed to do a pregnancy test on the 4th Feb.
So, am i right in thinking that the hcg that was in my system has now gone? and if thats the case,  when doing a home pregnancy test, it would be looking for fresh hcg that my body would be producing if i was lucky enough to actually be pregnant? Also, I'm not sure when implantation should occur and how long after that (if I'm lucky) my body would start to produce the hcg ? (why cant i test earlier?)
I'm in a bit of a muddle I'm afraid, can anyone please straighten me out ?
thankyou


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

I had icsi too and had EC and ET on the same days as you.  The HCG from your trigger jab can take up to 14 days to clear your system.  I did a HPT yesterday and got a negative so know that the HCG from the trigger is now out of my system.  Any future HPTs that I do I will now know that the result is down to me not the trigger jab.  Implantation usually occurs between 5-10 days after ovulation (EC in our case), but implantation can happen later than that.  They start counting the days of the 2ww from the day after ET so we are officially on day 7.  The earliest I have heard of anyone getting a positive result on a HPT is day 8, but most seem to be around day 10 - 12, if not later.  I am going to start testing from tomorrow, but won't panic if it's not positive, it's early days yet.  How are you coping with the waiting?  I am going out of my mind.


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

hiya, thankyou so much for explaing, it helps to understand it from another person. I was going banans trying to work it out form so many other websites but it was tooooooooo technical!
i had a feeling things would be clearer if i knew whether there was any hcg left in my system, so thanks i can now do a test to at least be sure of that. I think its my way of getting through another 'stage' of the process.  I think then i can wait till at least next week before i start to lose the plot and do a 'proper' test. I thinks its because ive been 'participating, so to speak' for so long and now nowthing....there's nothing to do now but wait, and i cant even have a bloomin glass of wine !
I'm Glad to hear your on the same time frame as me, have you had any symptoms at all ??


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad I could help.  I think you're right in that we have been busy for several weeks, injecting, scans etc and now all of a sudden we've nothing to do but twiddle our thumbs.  In terms of symptoms, it's been a bit weird.  I don't know how much of what I'm noticing is down to the drugs and the fact that I am scrutinising my body 24/7.  I have had tender boobs and nipples, but I have put this down to the Cyclogest pessaries I am having each night as my clinic tell you about this side effect.  A few days ago I was getting sharp stabbing pains in my groin area, but that has stopped now.  I have also, up until today had a thick white discharge (sorry if TMI), but that has disappeared today too.  I have had on and off mild crampy period pains which are a worry, but so far they haven't developed into anything significant.  I have had no bleeding or spotting at all, not even after EC or ET.  How many embies have you had put back?  I know if you are 40 that having three put back is an option which made me wonder.  I had 2 grade 1, 5 cell embies put back and we have one Grade 2, 4 cell which has been frozen.  We were hoping for more frosties, but I only got 6 eggs out of 14 follicles, only 4 fertilised and just the three made it to embies.  I'm not complaining though, many women don't get as far as we have.


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hiya,my symptoms are pretty identical to yours so one minute I'm telling myself, this is new, I'm sure its not like this with AF, then i say nah, its just the pessaries , trying to stay grounded. I had a wee bit of bleeding with EC & ET but nothing at all since then. Dh has just brought home a test for me (took a bit of persuading) and its negative so (clearblue digital) so I'm quite content that i have not drugs left in my system now  (kinda weird to feel ok about a neg test actually!) but at least i know where i stand now for next week.
We wanted/were allowed to have 3 put back but only 2 made it. We got 10 follies, 7 eggs but only 5 were good enough to be fertilised and were gutted when we only got 2 embies but they were both Grade2 and a 4 and 6 cell with no fragmentation, so we still consider ourselves very lucky.  So now i would guess that either they haven't implanted yet or are still possibly in the process of implanting i read somewhere (on FF) that implantation can take several days to complete, do you know anything about that ? And if your going to test daily now, what hpt will you use, and can you bulk buy ?(lol).


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow I feel like I am reading my own symptoms lolol! I also had EC the 18th and ET the 20th, gonal-f/ivf. I get my test Feb 3rd though and i can hardly wait!

Now my boobs, let me just say without a bra on I believe I have two invisible people hanging onto them as I walk around the pain is unbearable in the middle of the night bathroom runs! I have the mild cramps at times, discomfort really. I noticed some white discharge just now, it has been going back and forth with that, clear normally and white once in a while. I did have 27 follicles and almost on the verge of cancelling because my ovaries were so big but luckily got through that. 18 eggs, 16 fertilized but 3 had immaculate conceptions lol, 3 had more than one sperm and one had something weird I don't remember. All in all though, only 2 were excellent and two mediocre, so none were frozen unfortunately. I'm just hoping one of these babies has stuck! 

I'm scared to death to do a test though, I tell my husband one minute I want him to buy a test, the next minute I say no forget it lol. But I took off work test day and sat/sun so if it is good news I can celebrate if it is bad news I can miserate. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

I have bought six First Response HPTs from a web site ***************************.  They were delivered the following morning.  Six were £26.99.  However, I have also heard that Tesco are doing the non digital Clearblue tests on a buy one get one free at £7.99.  Lots of people have told me that First Response are the best at detecting very early pregnancy.  I have read that implantation can occur up to 10 days after ovulation (EC for us) which would be about now for you and I.  Also bear in mind that the HPTs do not promise 100% accuracy this early in pregnancy.  If you read the small print they actually only claim about 60% accuracy this early, so it is possible to get a negative even if you are really pregnant, it could just be too early to pick up the HCG strongly enough.  Also to give the HPT the best chance of detecting low levels of HCG it is best to do them when you have your first wee of the day as the hormone levels should be more concentrated.  There are two trains of thought on testing early.  One is my view ie the sooner I can be put out of my misery the better and if it's going to be a neg. I have time to adjust.  Others believe that testing early is asking for trouble and that they would prefer to believe that they are pregnant until someone officially tells them otherwise.  Its personal choice.  Whatever helps you through this agonising wait.  I am missing my baths and my wine too.  I can't help that think that a nice long hot soak with a good book and a glass of wine would do me more good than harm, but I'm too frightened to break the rules in case it tempts fate.


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

yes i agree, id rather be put out of my misery sooner. At least then i can have time to get my head round it and plan my next attack    
I must admit for a wee while there i felt a bit down about the result but DH reminded me it was just an elimination test not a real pg test (bless) so, after reading your reply it made me smile again realising that there is still a possibility that the new HGC may be present but just not yet high enough to be detected, along with the fact that the test may not even be sensitive enough! Silly i know, but I'm back on form now and even found the web site to get the hpts for 26.99. problem is...your further comments have made me keen to begin testing tomorrow and i dont think there is an overnight post in london , so thats settled then!
Ohh and you hit a nerve with the baths thing, i moved house a few months ago and i only have a shower, i miss my baths with soothing lavender candles so so much!

well good luck for your testing, we can do it


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

hiya stpcarly, yep these symptom's are nuts but hey, its exciting too 
good luck for feb 3rd but if you decide to test before that let me know it goes and if you get any more new symptoms


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I would rather know in advance if things are not going well. There is only 53% accuracy with my tests as early as this, but I just want to be put out of my misery. I can't imagine a worse way to hear than over the telephone. Trouble is that now dh will not let me do them on my own, and I don't want anyone else to know, so now I still can't do it anyway! Before we knew about IF problems we used to test together and he crowded me out and never let me look!


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL reading this makes me want to go get a test!  I may break next week, if I can talk my husband into picking one up on the way home. Since I live on the 5th floor with no elevator, I won't go down the steps unless it is absolutely necessary. But when we get the test next friday, they'll do it in the morning and then later on in the day my husband will pick up the results. They will fax results to the hospital and have a paper copy reading for us. I hope they will have them done by lunch, if not I know by 5pm they will.

You know last night, while in bed all snuggly and reading, I suddenly felt my body temperature drop. It was so weird, like I was suddenly chilled. There was no draft and my room was warm, especially being under the blankets, it took a few minutes to warm back up.

The only other thing, besides that, is my boobs have gotten worse. The pain is horrible even with a good bra on now. I don't know whether that is good or bad lol.


----------

